# Gov't allows resumption of non-essential outbound travel of Filipinos



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Roque said the policy will be beneficial to Filipinos who wish to visit their foreign partners abroad.

October 16, 2020 2:13pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/760151/gov-t-allows-resumption-of-non-essential-outbound-travel-of-filipinos/story/

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/10oct/20201014-MEMORANDUM-CIRCULAR-NO-20-53-S-2020.pdf


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

So the Philippine government will allow outbound travel now for Filipinos. What about inbound travel to the Philippines by other nationalities? have they said anything about that? If allowed what requirements will be in place?

Art


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> So the Philippine government will allow outbound travel now for Filipinos. What about inbound travel to the Philippines by other nationalities? have they said anything about that? If allowed what requirements will be in place?
> 
> Art



The Philippines Department of Tourism has announced that later this month they will begin allowing foreign tourist into the country to a few select locations but dates and details have not been released yet and as usual...this information is subject to change again...and again...and again...(?)...


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If Filipinos can leave and come back... there is no real reason not to allow foreigners to come in. It is pretty much the same exposure risk.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> If Filipinos can leave and come back... there is no real reason not to allow foreigners to come in. It is pretty much the same exposure risk.




I agree...there is absolutely *NO* additional exposure risk separating the two circumstances! Letting anyone out of a particular location or area and then back in again with regards to potential risk factors has absolutely no bearing on ones nationality...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hospitalization Costs*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree...there is absolutely *NO* additional exposure risk separating the two circumstances! Letting anyone out of a particular location or area and then back in again with regards to potential risk factors has absolutely no bearing on ones nationality...


The problem is that the people are dirt poor here so they can't afford to be hospitalized and end up dying from the disease, example my brother in-law had high blood pressure but the hospital will only take him if he has a 30,000 deposit. 

The other issue is that if a single person comes here they don't have family or good tracking and will be all over the place. 

So either the government has to accept the fees and potential fallout from allowing foreigners in the country or they block them until a vaccine is available, I don't think there's enough funding for more Covid cases or room the Health Care in the Philippines is challenged at best.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The other issue is that if a single person comes here they don't have family or good tracking and will be all over the place.


 Well., That isn't sure. 
Even IF I haven't found a new presumtive wife  instead of the one, who gave up waiting, I have a rather big network and Filipinoi contacts, who can solve things for me, if they don't want to do the work themself - which they often do  or hand it over to some family or friend.
Rather often they tell me things, which many foreigners living there don't know (iwhen living in subdivisions away from common people) . And I sure know more about provinces than most high educated rich Manila Filipinos do  by they don't coimmunicate with common Filipinos as I do. E g one such bank employee in charge of reeal estate adds had put many of them at wrong islands!!! : heh: 
(E g Bukidnon at Bohol and Aklan at Cebu.) 

People, who don't know me, can believe I'm messy by I *look* bohemic, which I am private, but I'm very organiced concerning business and planning of mportant thngs as e g living solved WITHOUT using hotels normaly (except perhaps for a night if I arrive late to new pllace and I want to look myself first before I deciie which option I chose of them I have prepared. 

(E g I have prepared plan done long before traveling. Booked a studio room in a rather nice boarding house so cheap so I will probably keep it some months just to sleep first nights and leave most of my luggage there when I leave, so I don't need to carry things around until I have decided whiere - far away from city - where I will rent first, which I have asked some Filipinois to prepare objects for me. This was before covid. Everything is put on hold now though. The boarding house was done by I know the handler, but I hadn't asked others to look for objects yet.)


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

advised concerned parties to file a request for exemption from the travel ban before an appropriate embassy abroad.

Oct 19, 2020
https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/10/19/inbound-travel-case-to-case-basis-IATF-COVID.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good Hey Joe! And so it appears it's possible for someone to get here if they have a serious relationship and it will still be on a case by case basis here's a quick posting from the link above.

*[Translation: For inbound travels, those with fiances, it’s still a case-to-case basis. If their wedding is already scheduled, then why not?]*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I hope a friend of mine and later I can get in by it took check a business opportiny. 

Some extra risks now for businesses in the world,
but on the other hand there are more opportunities to get (part of) businesses cheap if having cash enough.

And I like gambling - if the odds are good  
'and not to much money so can manage a scam/failure/loss.

So I looked at such opportunities even before I saw this news, actualy I were in first steps of negotiiations allready since a week with two different of which I will probably take the chance and chose one of them if we can reach an agreement. 

But even if neither I or a friend will get in, I will send 1-2 Filipinos, who don't know the others, to check before I decide. Plus there is a very friendly foreigner close to one of them, who knows about that one allready and he say they are good although that REDUCE his chances to get what he have sold to me  which add trustworthyness :thumb:


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

LIFTING OF NON-ESSENTIAL *OUTBOUND* TRAVEL
2020 October 20

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/Advisory/2020/10_Oct/2020Oct20_advisory2.pdf


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Potential gotcha?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> View attachment 98487
> 
> 
> Potential gotcha?


That's a gotcha if I ever saw one... Only a few people can afford that bill and I've been told it's very high here. How much a Covid-19 treatment can cost you - Manila Bulletin


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wonder if they consider PhilHealth adequate health insurance to travel even though I don't think it can be used abroad.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Wonder if they consider PhilHealth adequate health insurance to travel even though I don't think it can be used abroad.


We are only likely to travel to the UK where we get free universal healthcare. I can see trying to explain that at chech-in.


----------

